# Less Than a Month



## Jennifer (Sep 26, 2008)

What are you working on to get ready?


----------



## Bigwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

At this point, I've started reviewing. I think the biggest challenge for me (on the SE II) will be finding the revelent code sections (with all the little details, exceptions, etc) as quickly as possible. This Saturday I am going to use the NCEES Sample Problems and Solutions book and do a simulated exam all day long. I haven't even cracked that book so I have no idea what kinds of problems are in there and think it will be a good exercise for exam day as far as having to think on my feet.

I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm certainly ready to be done studying......4 weeks to go! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Mcgill (Sep 26, 2008)

Bigwolf,

That's sounds like a good idea. I am expecting your comments on NCEES SEII problems next week. I also went through this and created a thread NCEES SEII a week ago.

thanks.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 26, 2008)

I've been going through Masonry, Bridges, and Wood...ironically the wood was my lowest score and I worked in it for 4 years. Now, I'm starting practice problems. Unfortunately, I've worked the NCEES book for the last exam, so I'm trying to work all the SERM ones and 6 minute solutions problems. I was so close last time that I wanted to focus on areas that were weak in hopes of raising my scores there. I can't neglect the the others, though.

Yep, just four more weeks of studying. I can't wait for it to be over!


----------



## Bigwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

I am in a similar position in that I mainly work with wood construction also. When I studied for the civil exams, I had to do some adjusting on methodology to make sure I was checking lower bounds of equations (i.e. Fx need not exceed.....blah blah blah)....stuff that we usually don't do at work.

Mcgill--I'll keep you posted on how the NCEES questions go. I saw that there was a bunch of errata so I'll be sure to take a look at it and post my thoughts.

Hang in there everyone--we're almost there 10940623:


----------



## buening (Oct 1, 2008)

I've began to drink heavily :Locolaugh:

In all seriousness, I've been just going through all of the codes and refreshing my memory. Also adding some tabs that I may have missed. I have been going through Design Guides and examples for LRFD Bridge Design, hopefully that helps some......even though one design problem is typically 200 pages long :smileyballs: My next plan of attack is to work out some problems in the SERM and the SERM Solved Problems book, in preparation for SE I


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hang in there everyone!!

Only a few weeks left until you can play video games until 3 am and drink until you get sick!!


----------



## Casey (Oct 2, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> Only a few weeks left until you can play video games until 3 am and drink until you get sick!!


Can't... I have a wife.


----------



## hairpin (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi. New here.

I passed the national exam a few years ago and only have the California seismic exam. Thankfully it's only one test and it's on a Saturday. Bad news is I don't know what the hell I'm doing. It's new code and I'm trying to cram now for steel, then masonry, then concrete.

Also I have a kid and don't get a break to study until about 10PM. And by that time at night I'm totally wiped. So I am taking days off of work to study.

Ok... well back to cramming.


----------



## sehad (Oct 2, 2008)

Casey said:


> Can't... I have a wife.


Just show her the raise you'll get. She'll understand


----------



## Casey (Oct 3, 2008)

sehad said:


> Just show her the raise you'll get. She'll understand


She'll probably tell me to keep it in my pants.


----------



## Bigwolf (Oct 3, 2008)

Casey said:


> She'll probably tell me to keep it in my pants.




:Locolaugh: :appl: :appl: :appl:


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 8, 2008)

Casey said:


> She'll probably tell me to keep it in my pants.


Alright BOYS! When did this get so out of hand!!!


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 8, 2008)

Jennifer said:


> Alright BOYS! When did this get so out of hand!!!


You must be new here. Sooner or later all threads deteriorate into sexual innuendos or childish name calling. :bananalama:


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 8, 2008)

roadwreck said:


> You must be new here. Sooner or later all threads deteriorate into sexual innuendos or childish name calling. :bananalama:


I'm just ragging on you guys...I expect it now. I've been working for 5 years...that's pretty typical "engineering" behavior!


----------



## frazil (Oct 8, 2008)

roadwreck said:


> You must be new here. Sooner or later all threads deteriorate into sexual innuendos or childish name calling. :bananalama:


or sports


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 8, 2008)

I hadn't noticed.

Hey do any of you poopyheads wanna watch the game with me this weekend? Maybe we can slipline one of your outfalls at halftime? :multiplespotting:


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 8, 2008)

Casey said:


> Can't... I have a wife.


well good for you Elmer Fudd. I'm married so I'd rather play video games until 3 am and drink until I get sick!!


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 12, 2008)

I was starting to feel that I was the only one around here wanting to drink all night and play video games until 3 am.

 :bananalama:


----------



## Bigwolf (Oct 12, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> I was starting to feel that I was the only one around here wanting to drink all night and play video games until 3 am.
> :bananalama:




O trust me.....I am more than ready to do that too! lusone:

I've got 1 more week of studying and then I'm calling it quits. That last week, I'm going to focus on relaxing in the evenings, getting some good sleep, eating healthy, getting some fresh air and not thinking about anything.

I can't wait! :thumbs:


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 12, 2008)

Ugh...I'm thinking of all the things I'm going to do once the exam is over. First a pedicure, then I'm going to find a gym and get a trainer, I'm going to go to a tennis weekend at Newcombe's ranch...get a WII....can you guys tell I don't want to study any more? Just under two weeks...just under two weeks!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

^^^ Just keep that in mind as you enter the final stretch in order to stay focused! I am sure you will do fine. 

JR


----------

